
Gyroscope X - troydavis
https://blog.gyrosco.pe/introducing-gyroscope-x-5a4bb8280454
======
troydavis
> Since the original idea for Gyroscope was to integrate all the best sources,
> we waited for years for someone to build our ideal food tracker.
> Unfortunately that never happened—and the experience here is so critical to
> successful health—so we’ve done it ourselves.

> So what is the best way to track food? Fortunately, most of us already have
> a thousand dollar food sensor in our pocket. It’s a camera.

…

> Once the [meal] photos are synced, your health team figures out what was in
> them and adds those details for your account. This adds an order of
> magnitude more data than has ever been available before.

